# I need tips!



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I *NEEEEEED* to start cleaning for the holidays. The decorations donât go up until every nook and cranny is spotless! I need tips to keep me working efficiently, effectively, and quickly. :help:


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well I know what works for me is to start with music.... & lots of it.... That always keeps me going.... 

An empty house also helps (send DH and any kids to the park, etc...)....

Make a list!!!!

When you start a room, start at the top (ceiling fan, cob webs, etc).... vacuum furniture & floors last.... 

Hope this helps.... Good luck.... :banana02:....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Be sure to wipe off all light switches and outlet plates and such. I find that no matter how clean a room is, if the switch plate is dirty, the room still looks dirty.

Wash the curtains while you are vacuuming and shampooing the carpets and furniture. Hang them back up to dry on the rod. Dust and sweep cobwebs beforehand. Remove everything from the shelf or table it sits on, dust it, put it all back and then remove 2 things. Sounds weird, I know, but leaves room for holiday decorations to be worked in with what you already have,

Wash the baseboards before you shampoo the carpets. Don't ask me how I know this. 

Take baskets with you to hold stuff that belongs in other rooms. When the basket is full, put it in the room. DO NOT give in to the temptation to put that stuff away until it is time to clean that room. Work on one room at a time, until you are satisfied with it.

If you cannot find a home for it, TOSS IT! It probably doesn't have one. You'd be surprised how much stuff you will never miss doing that.

Hope this helps you get started. Feel free to pm me for more help.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Sorry for the delay...Thanks for the tips! They sound great and I'm sure we'll be using all of them here in the next few days! Thanks again! Happy almost Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

The best thing for me is to completely rearrange the rooms. But then, I'm a chronic rearranger; it isn't for everyone!


----------

